# Fresh Banannas turning brown in Bananna Cream Pie



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Hello Forums!

I know about the lemon juice/acid tricks to keep things from turning brown.. Our concern is if we add acid to the bananas it would degrade the cream pie filling which is made from scratch using milk, sugar, eggs cornstarch, etc.

So when my baker is adding the bananas fresh as they are being cut they end up brown in the pie.

Any help would be appreciated,

Thanks

Frizbee


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Peel and blanch the bananas whole first.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Cool.. So forgive me.. I am not good in the bakery department.. Would we blanch them in boiling water? Or some other type of liquid?

Thanks for your help


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Blanch them in the dairy that you use to make the filling.


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Humm.. Ok.. Well this is my dilemma...

I work in a Marine Corps dining facility (Chow hall for those who are familiar) and we make portions in the hundreds at one shot.

So with this Banana Cream Pie recipe we would need approximately 10-12# of bananas. My dilemma is won't the bananas get crushed if we put even just a couple pounds in the kettle?

Also and again I am sorry for the somewhat amateurish questions but i *really* don't bake  The liquid is milk, and to properly blanch veggies you need rolling boil.. The milk would scald obviously if it were boiling, so will the bananas be blanched enough if it is at poaching or slow simmer?

Lastly,

Do we shock them after blanching? And if so would it be in cold milk? Or Water?

Thanks  again for your help!!!

Frizbee


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

@Frisbee,

Knowing the U.S. military, there IS a TM that covers your problem! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif (I know, I KNOW, that's "Army jargon" for "training manual")


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Actually I am in a Marine Corps Facility and we have just implemented a new master menu. There hasn't been any training for it and as a civilian contractor we are sorta putting this together on the fly.

But I do appreciate the information and the next time the Army comes to inspect I will ask for a copy of the TM. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

You might find the British Catering Manual helpful as well as Food for Fifty


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Frizbee said:


> My dilemma is won't the bananas get crushed if we put even just a couple pounds in the kettle?


Give em a soak in slaked lime water before cooking. They'll hold up much much better that way.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Put the bananas in a hotel or roasting pan, so that they are single layer. Bring the milk up to a simmer and pour over bananas. Let steep briefly. Strain off milk and put bananas on a pre-chilled sheet pan and place in refrigerator or freezer to stop cooking process.


----------

